# Wie findet ihr diese Rolle??



## SurfCastingMaster (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

und zwar wollte ich mal Fragen ob jemand von euch mit der Neuen Shimano Biomaster 8000 XSB Weitwurfrolle Angelt? Oder ob jemand diese Empfehlen kann. Ich wollte mir diese Rolle bestellen bin mir aber etwas Unsicher, der Preis liegt bei 129€.

Ich habe vorher immer mit meiner etwas älteren Ultegra XT 10000 Gefischt und das viele Jahre, hat selbst noch gut zu der Super Aero Technium Surf gepasst. Leider hat die Rolle jetzt nach Guten 8 Jahren ihren Geist ziemlich aufgegeben und wollte mir also einen Guten Ersatz holen 

Was meint Ihr zu der Rolle? Ein paar Daten kann ich ja mal dazu sagen.

Technische Daten:

Modell - SHIMANO BIOMASTER XSB 8000
Weitwurfrolle
Gehäuse in Anthrazit
Getriebe aus gegossenem Zink
Kaltgeschmiedete Aluminium Spule
Zwei Ersatzspulen
2 XT-7 Graphit Ersatzspulen
3  + 1 Kugellager / Walzenlager
0,40mm/320m Schnurfassungsvermögen
Aerodynamische Kurbel
705g Eigengewicht
4,6:1 Übersetzung

Ihr könnt mir auch noch gerne andere Rollen empfehlen womit ihr vielleicht gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt  Preis sollte so bei 120 bis 150 Euro Liegen und nicht mehr.



Gruß Dennis


----------



## Koschi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie findet ihr diese Rolle??*

Hiho,

in der gleichen Situation habe ich die Nachfolgerin genommen, die Shimano Ultregra XS-B. 

Vorteil: mit dem Spulenknopf der alten Ultegra kannst Du alle Deine alten Spulen auch mit der neuen Rolle benutzen.

Preislich dürfte das gut passen, mit Glück bekommt Du sogar die Shimano Super Ultegra XS-B (verbessertes Modell, war immer ca. 50,- Euro teurer, lohnt aber).

Viel Glück!


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie findet ihr diese Rolle??*

Moin Dennis,

zuerst einmal die Frage wie eine Ultegra den Geist aufgeben kann? Die  Rollen sind an sich unzerstörbar wenn man sie NUR einmal im Jahr  wartet...

Also aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir guten Gewissens die
Shimano Navi 8000 XS-A empfehlen. 

Für die leichte Brandung nehme ich die immer.
Als Hauptschnur habe ich ne 0,30´er Shimano Technium und die ersten 15m ist ne geflochtene als Schlagschnur drauf. Fliegt wie Bolle und hält genug aus...

Wenn du die neue Rolle hast, würde ich erstmal ein Jahr so fischen, da das hauseigene Rollenfett von Shimano sehr langlebig ist. Ich zerlege meine Shimano´s nur ein Mal im Jahr, fette die Lager ein, Getrieberäder (ganz klar) und natürlich auch die Achse.

Ganz wichtig noch:

Nach jedem Salzwassergebrauch mit Leitungswasser abspülen und trocknen lassen...


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie findet ihr diese Rolle??*

Aber lass dir bloß keine Aerlex andrehen. Die aktuelle Generation ist für den A....!
Der Flansch wackelt und so einige andere Probleme sind bekannt...

Kleiner Tip noch: 

Bei eBay sind derzeit wieder häufig 10000´er und 12000´er Biomaster- Modelle im Umlauf. Die sind markant weiss und das sind die Japan- Modelle. Die bekommst du nicht breit...;-)


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie findet ihr diese Rolle??*

Vielen dank erstmal für die Antworten und den Tipps mit den Rollen 

@ronnyvanoohlen

Ja Geist aufgegeben war das Falsche Wort. Also ich merke beim reindrehen das die Rolle nicht mehr so läuft wie sie soll, hinzu kommt das, das Schnurlaufröllchen etwas Abbekommen hat was mein Fehler war weil ich sie damals nicht gründlich gereinigt habe. Sowas passiert mir auch nicht mehr und ich weiß jetzt wie man sie richtig Wartet  

Danke für deinen Tipp, also die Navi 8000 XS-A ist auch dort gelistet aber auch das ist ein neueres Model. Und zwar als XSB, soll auch ein Verbessertes Model zum Vorgänger sein also denke ich mal wird die auch nicht schlecht sein.

Ich werde mal Schauen und die Neuere Ultegra die Koschi empfohlen hat hört sich auch sehr gut an  




Gruß Dennis


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie findet ihr diese Rolle??*



Koschi schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> in der gleichen Situation habe ich die Nachfolgerin genommen, die Shimano Ultregra XS-B.
> 
> ...


 

Hä?
Mir wurde von einigen Brandungsanglern versichert, das die Spulen der alten und der neuen Ultegra nicht aufeinanderpassen...

Oder ist bin ich schon wieder zu müde um einfache Sachen zu verstehen?


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie findet ihr diese Rolle??*

In Bezug auf die XSB geh ruhig mal in den Laden und nimm das Teil mal in die Hand... Wird schon alles gut werden...

Wie das mit den Spulen ist, weiss ich nicht. Ich weiss nur, dass einige Lager untereinander kompatibel sind und teilweise auch die Getrieberäder...

Also Grossrollen (Ultegra, Biomaster, etc.) bekommt man für kleines Geld in Berlin auf der Karpfenmesse hinterher geschmissen.
Müsste wieder im Januar oder Februar sein...


----------



## Koschi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie findet ihr diese Rolle??*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Hä?
> Mir wurde von einigen Brandungsanglern versichert, das die Spulen der alten und der neuen Ultegra nicht aufeinanderpassen...
> 
> Oder ist bin ich schon wieder zu müde um einfache Sachen zu verstehen?



So ist das falsch. 

Du kannst die Spulen der alten Ultegra auf die Neue drauf machen, das geht. Definitiv. Du musst aber auch den Festdrehknopf der alten Ultegra nehmen. Der Drehknopf der Neuen passt leider nicht zu den Spulen der Alten. Gilt auch für die alten Spulen der Shimano Aeor Technium XT 10000, die waren ja bereits austauschbar untereinander (allerdings: wer die Rolle hat braucht keine XS-B^^)..

Für den, der ne Alte liegen hat: kein Problem, der hat den ja!

Was Du nicht machen kannst: in der Beutebucht alte Spulen kaufen, weil: Dir würde der Drehknopf der alten Rolle fehlen, denn der Neue passt ja nicht.

That's it. (Und ich benutze meine alten Spulen auf der Ultegra 10000XS-B und der Super Ultegra 10000 XS-B).


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie findet ihr diese Rolle??*

@ Koschi

Bist du dir sicher das du die xs-b hast ;+?!


----------



## Koschi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie findet ihr diese Rolle??*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> @ Koschi
> 
> Bist du dir sicher das du die xs-b hast ;+?!



Hm. Ich geh jetzt mal in den Keller.... |supergri


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie findet ihr diese Rolle??*

 Könnte schwören das die Techium-Ultegra 10000er Spulen nur auf die XSA`s passen...


----------



## Koschi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie findet ihr diese Rolle??*

Ohje. Da muss mein Händler mir wieder meine Geräte erklären.

Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil: ich habe die XS-*A*. Danke Marci. Und ich werde 1 Jahr nichts mehr schreiben, versprochen. Tut mir leid.

(Aber für die XS-A gilt das....)


----------



## degl (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie findet ihr diese Rolle??*



Koschi schrieb:


> Ohje. Da muss mein Händler mir wieder meine Geräte erklären.
> 
> Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil: ich habe die XS-*A*. Danke Marci. Und ich werde 1 Jahr nichts mehr schreiben, versprochen. Tut mir leid.
> 
> (Aber für die XS-A gilt das....)



Ich finds gut, wenn........dein Händler, dir.......deine Geräte erklären kann..............:m

Findet man nicht überall#6

gruß degl


----------

